# INSTANT POT... Post all here... RECIPES too!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

INSTANT POT...
Post all things Instant Pot here...
RECIPIES!! 
I got the Ultra 6 Qt...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love it!! So far I have made:
Stuffed artichokes 
Orange chicken
Brown rice
Oatmeal


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc, do you have links to the artichoke or orange chicken recipes


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Artichokes are my own recipe. Italian bread, olive oil, garlic powder, salt, pepper, parsley, parmesan, the stems boiled n pureed w fresh garlic. Pressure cooker 30 minutes w natural release.
ORANGE CHICKEN...
https://sweetandsavorymeals.com/wprm_print/6291


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy... The oatmeal came excellent. 3 minutes on porridge setting. I put sliced almonds, vanilla, cinnamon, brown sugar and some light cream. **Stir n let sit few minutes; really gets those oats puffy. DELICIOUS!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's already an Instant Pot thread. Been there long time. Link


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

TY... I will remove this post


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*waves at SJC* - good to see you! The other thread is 2 years old and no one has posted to it in 6 months, I don't think there is anything wrong with starting a new thread. Just my not-so-humble opinion ...

I use my IP several times a week, sometimes almost every day. Still the best new kitchen appliance I have found in years. Always love to read new recipes and ideas.

Here is the last IP cookbook I bought for Kindle just last month. It's still priced at $1.20 as I type this and is the best all-round guide I have found yet. Not only does he take the mystery (and 'pressure cooker' fears) out of the basic functions for the beginning user, he provides great charts and base recipes to fix things beyond the 100 recipes in the book.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Please continue this thread. I would love to have a bunch of recipes all in one place. The other thread is old and has a lot of stuff in there other than recipes. This would make it much easier to find something to try. 

Crebel got me to pull mine out the other day again to make chicken soup. I just need ideas for the thing or I won't use it as much. 

The soup turned out great with some leftover veggies from the fridge, 4 cups of chicken bone broth, 1 lbs of chicken thighs frozen. Salt and pepper and some herbs. I'll make that again, especially as it gets colder.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

One of our favorite uses is actually making our own bone broth. We save all our bones in a bag in a freezer and when its full, we make a batch of bone broth and freeze in mason jars

https://www.mommypotamus.com/instant-pot-bone-broth-recipe/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

sjc said:


> Betsy... The oatmeal came excellent. 3 minutes on porridge setting. I put sliced almonds, vanilla, cinnamon, brown sugar and some light cream. **Stir n let sit few minutes; really gets those oats puffy. DELICIOUS!


Are you using regular rolled oats, or steel cut oats? I use steel cut oats and have to cook for longer with the IP, maybe 9 minutes. Although I use the IP for many things, I have discovered that it is easier to use my Zojirushi rice cooker on porridge setting for my morning oatmeal.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Are you using regular rolled oats, or steel cut oats? I use steel cut oats and have to cook for longer with the IP, maybe 9 minutes. Although I use the IP for many things, I have discovered that it is easier to use my Zojirushi rice cooker on porridge setting for my morning oatmeal.


When I was still eating grains I think I used a recipe that had me doing 12 minutes as I also use the steel cut, not the instant type stuff. The one that takes like 20-30 minutes on the stove top. I don't eat oats anymore so haven't made it again. I used to make a batch and put it in small containers and then eat one each morning.



Chad Winters said:


> One of our favorite uses is actually making our own bone broth. We save all our bones in a bag in a freezer and when its full, we make a batch of bone broth and freeze in mason jars
> 
> https://www.mommypotamus.com/instant-pot-bone-broth-recipe/


I made this on Wednesday. So easy. But next time I'll not try to brown the skin in the instant pot first. It all just stuck to the bottom of it. I found another site where they just put it in breast up and cook it. And for those that want crispy skin, they put it under the broiler after for a few. But to be honest, it was so moist and flavorful, I didn't need the crispy skin. I made keto chicken enchiladas with leftovers yesterday, ate some more for lunch the day before and I still have leftovers. I'll cut those up and freeze them for soup later. I took the bones and put them in the freezer, although I should have taken it apart that evening while it was warm. I tried doing it the next day cause I was lazy and it was hard to cut the meat out since it was cold. so there are some meats still on the bone when I make broth later.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Today I made egg custard to take to the coast with us. In the past I have made it in custard cups, but this time I made it in one pan which makes it easier to travel.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am new to the Instant Pot and am still learning.  I made posole soup and cannot believe how moist the pork chunks were.  It was easy and cooked in no time at all.  I think I am going to like this thing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I am new to the Instant Pot and am still learning. I made posole soup and cannot believe how moist the pork chunks were. It was easy and cooked in no time at all. I think I am going to like this thing.


You have a recipe for that soup?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

2  14.5 cans golden hominy (drained)
1  4 oz. can chopped green chilies    (I use frozen roasted chilies and use a bit more than 4 oz. to taste)
1  medium onion, diced
2  cloves garlic, minced
1  lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut up    or    diced pork  which I like better
1  14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes
2  14.5 oz. cans reduced sodium chicken broth
1  tsp. dried oregano, crushed
1/2  tsp. ground cumin
2  Tbl. fresh cilantro, chopped

I sauteed onion, garlic and pork in pot then added rest of ingredients
put on lid and set pressure release to Sealing. Press Cancel button to reset program and select Soup and set cooking for 20 minutes
Let pressure release naturally for 10/ 15 minutes and then move Pressure Release to venting to release steam.  
It's done. Can garnish with sour cream (I don't)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ohh, that sounds good. And easy too. Thanks a lot. I'll make that one soon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I made the pozole, pretty much like the recipe. We just added some sliced radishes and shredded cabbage at the end. It was so good. I used cut up pork shoulder. I'll make this again and again. 

Thanks for that one prairiesky


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it.  We eat it often throughout the fall and winter.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm getting one for Christmas so I love seeing all the recipes. If you have a favorite cookbook, please post that too. I'd like to add some to my Christmas list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend sent me this link!
https://www.health.com/food/how-to-use-instant-pot


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

A couple of days ago my IP Ultra, a little over a year old, gave up the ghost. I plugged it in....nothing. I had my husband go check the breaker box, but all was fine out there. Mind you, I have (or had) 3 IPs. a 3qt, a 6qtDUO (my original that now lives at my DIL's house), and my IP Ultra, which is (was) my workhorse. A few days earlier I received a new 6 qt DUO in the mail from my brother as a Christmas gift. I chuckled as I told him thank you, but I really don't need 4 IPs. I sent the new one back 4 days before my Ultra went belly-up. I hopped onto Amazon, put a new 6qt DUO in my cart. By the time I went to place the order, the 6 qt was out of stock. I went back a few hours later, and it was back in stock for $10 cheaper! I pounced on it, and a few hours later discovered it was now $10 more. Not sure what is happening, but I am expecting my new 6 qt IP to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One thing I have gotten into the habit of since using the IP frequently is to cool, pour into a freezer ziploc bag, and freeze any/all broths.  I reuse them for the next batch of IP cooking or as really wonderful base for soups as the flavor concentrates each time you use them for your pressure liquid.

Everybody else is probably already doing this, but it was kind of a "duh" moment for me to understand I was creating awesome vegetable/beef/pork/chicken broth every time I was using the IP and that it would continue to amp up the broth flavor if I used it again the next time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought this would be full of recipes by now!! 
Does anyone make their Sunday gravy/sauce in the instapot?
I have...and today I was surprised to have gotten a burn message for the first time. 😮


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Dipping my toe into the IP waters. I was given an IP for Christmas...2017... but after one okay meal and one "How did I make that burned and mushy at the same time?", I put it away for my enameled cast iron. 

Then my husband decided he really wants to try keto, and bought a keto instant pot cookbook for me. (He knows I like to get a cookbook, go through and try three or four recipes, and then adjust the seasoning levels from the author's taste to our taste, and cook my way through until bored, then find another cookbook. It's a hobby!) So now I'm gingerly working my way through the learning curve. 

Will keep an eye out here for cool recipes to try!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

So I made the yogurt. Loved the texture and taste. But it turns out my stomach doesn't like yogurt. I can handle it cooked or baked into foods, but not straight. So won't be making that again. Bummer.

I made cottage cheese for my mom, it turned out good.

And made some egg bites for hubby, using some of the homemade cottage cheese. Hubby loved them.

Today I made a burrito bowl recipe. http://mycrazygoodlife.com/instant-pot-21-day-fix-burrito-bowl

So I'm very much enjoying my instant pot.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I learned something new about IP cooking yesterday when wandering around reading various blogs and recipe sites.  Did you know/have any of you cooked with ZERO time?  It's real, you manually set the time to "0" and as soon as it reaches pressure, it turns off and starts into the keep warm cycle.  Apparently great for things like fresh broccoli that tend to get mushy really quickly.  The increasing warmth as it gets up to pressure provides all the cooking you need.

Here's the first recipe I tried from a blog called Cooking with Karli:

"Instant Pot Cashew Chicken and Noodles

Instant Pot Cashew Chicken and Noodles is finished in no time, literally zero minutes on high pressure! The ramen noodles soak up the sweet sauce that perfectly pairs the veggies, cashews and chicken.

Ingredients
1 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp minced garlic dried
1/4 tsp sesame oil
1/8 tsp salt
1 pkg Top Ramen
1 cup cooked, frozen chicken chunks
2 cups frozen stir fry veggies
3/4 cup cashews

Instructions
Put the broth, brown sugar, soy sauce, garlic, sesame oil and salt into the Instant Pot liner. Stir until combined. Place the Ramen noodles (you can break it in half if you want, I don’t though) into the liquid and then flip it over (so both sides are wet).
Pour the veggies, frozen chicken and cashews on top. Lock lid and pressure cook for 0 minutes. (Z-E-R-O. Not a typo.) Quick release, give it a stir and then it is already time to eat!"

Comments after the recipe indicated any already cooked meat works, frozen or thawed.  I tried it with all the leftovers from a rotisserie chicken.  It was delicious and turned out great.  Obviously it still took about 20 minutes to come up to pressure, but with a quick release certainly ended up being an under 30-minute meal that was literally dump it all in and forget about it.

eta:  I used fresh garlic


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Never thought to do 0, but makes sense I guess since it does take a while to come to temperature. I have done 3 and 5 before. 3 I think when I did some quick cook oatmeal, back when I still ate it. And I did chicken diced at 5 making some sort of "Eintopf" a typical popular german dish which just means one pot. Or all in one pot. 

I could adjust that recipe by not using ramen noodles of course, but adding some miracle noodles at the end. And no sugar either, a wee bit erythritol then. And a few less cashews.  . But otherwise it would be the same


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I tried a recipe that was 0 minutes, or maybe it was 1. I can't remember. The chicken part had already cooked most of the way during the saute stage.

Some recipes I have tried and my family enjoyed...

Egg Roll Bowls - This Old Gal https://thisoldgal.com/instant-pot-egg-roll-bowls/
Lasagna - Amy + Jacky https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/instant-pot-lasagna/
Ricotta Cheese - Tidbits by Cami https://www.tidbits-cami.com/homemade-ricotta-cheese/
I also used the meat sauce recipe linked in the lasagna recipe.
Food Court Bourbon Chicken - Pressure Luck - https://pressureluckcooking.com/recipe/instant-pot-bourbon-chicken/
Philly Cheesesteak Pasta - This Old Gal - https://thisoldgal.com/instant-pot-philly-cheesesteak-pasta/
Cheesecake #17 - Amy + Jacky - https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/instant-pot-cheesecake-new-york/


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Another winner. Even my hubby loved these and he doesn't like greens.

Southern Style Collard Greens with Smoked Turkey - My Forking Life 
https://www.myforkinglife.com/southern-style-pressure-cooker-collard-greens-with-smoked-turkey/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> Another winner. Even my hubby loved these and he doesn't like greens.
> 
> Southern Style Collard Greens with Smoked Turkey - My Forking Life
> https://www.myforkinglife.com/southern-style-pressure-cooker-collard-greens-with-smoked-turkey/


I love collards but have never prepared them myself. I will make this recipe in the next week. Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No fresh collards or smoked turkey legs in any of my local grocery stores  so I'll have to wait on trying that yummy sounding recipe.

I did cook chicken and my homemade enchilada sauce in the IP to have enchiladas for Cinco de Mayo today.  I don't have any ingredient amounts to give you because I just throw things in  , but after sauteing onions and garlic in the IP, I added:

canned tomatoes
chili powder (hot)
cumin
cinnamon
black garlic powder
chicken stock

eta:  normally I would add a small can of green chilies, but didn't have any in the pantry.  

I added (seasoned with salt & pepper) skinless, boneless chicken breasts and cooked on high for 8 minutes and waited for natural pressure release.  The chicken was moist, already seasoned with the sauce by cooking in it, and shredded easily when cooled. The sauce thickened without a roux and i ran my immersion blender through it.  

It took less than 10 minutes to shred the chicken, mix some sauce back in, dip tortillas in the sauce, and roll up the enchiladas with the chicken and cheese (I used Colby Jack).  A ladle full of sauce on the bottom of a casserole, filled tortillas on top, remaining sauce over all and covered with more shredded cheese.  Into the oven for 15 minutes covered, 15 minutes uncovered until cheese was browned and bubbly.

Delicious, easy, only 1 pot and one casserole dish to wash.  Since everything is cooked already, it really could be done in less time - 15 minutes in the oven to make sure the chicken is reheated and then a few minutes under the broiler to bubble/brown the cheese.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I bought my collards in a bag, they were already cleaned and cut. It was more than the recipe called for but it fit my pot and if I had used less there would have been more turkey leg than greens lol. The smoked turkey leg was oddly kept with the hamhocks at Walmart. Our other grocery stores didn't have them but Sam's Club and Walmart both did. It was around $5 for 1 at Walmart or $15 for 3 at Sam's.

I made Salmon with Garlic Potatoes and Spinach in my instant pot yesterday.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/instant-pot-salmon-with-garlic-potatoes-and-greens-3894814?

Which now that I think of it, I forgot to add the garlic. It was still yummy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its only morning and my mouth is watering.

I made chicken sausage gumbo the other day. Crebel send me a website for low carb that also has IP recipes. 
I love easy recipes where I have most of the items already in the house other than maybe the meats. I bought chicken breasts on sale last week and then cut them in chunks and food saver-d them into 1 lbs packages to freeze.

I made this dish on thursday. I think it was thursday, could have been friday . Anywho, it was so so good. I used fire roasted diced tomatos in the can as that is what I had and the sausage was some HEB ring of regular sausage. 
It was really really good and so quick. Since I have the spices and more frozen chicken in the house, I can always whip that in. My chicken was frozen so I added a few minutes to the recipe. Once it was done, I took the chicken out and cut it in pieces. For some reason I am never able to "shred" well. Stuff flies all over the place. So I cut it with a knife, put it back in another 2 minutes on pressure and it worked perfect that way. Since it was already hot it didn't take long the second time to count down the 2 minutes.

https://www.savorytooth.com/instant-pot-gumbo/

I have found that unless I have chicken in some sauce to cook, it turns out a bit tough in the IP. I am not sure why that is. Like there are recipes to cook frozen chicken breasts with some sauce like salsa, then you shred it and use it. Tried it a couple of times and each time the chicken was hard to even cut, just tough and not tender at all. So after I cut it now i put it back in for 2 more minutes so it gets cooked into the sauce. Not sure what I am doing wrong with chicken, but I haven't had much success with it on its own. Or without cooking it again. Or shredding, can't shred it either, too tough. Maybe rubbery is the better word.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I always cut chicken instead of shredding, I just prefer it that way.

When you're making chicken are you doing natural release or quick release?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have tried both ways. Some recipes say release after 10 minutes, others say natural. I have the same results with either method. How do you do it, natural?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I usually do natural release for 10-15, then manual release, by then most of the steam is already out anyway. Maybe shave a couple of minutes off your cook time to see if that helps. It could also be the brand of chicken. Some folks in the FB group have mentioned that they have bought some brands that always turn out tough in the IP. I think it's just one of those things that if you talk to 100 different people you'll get 100 different answers.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, do you let the chicken cool a bit before shredding or cutting?  That lets the juices redistribute and creates more tender meat, IMO.  I agree that having chicken covered or almost covered with whatever your cooking liquid is always results in more fall apart meat.  I also think bone-in meat of any kind cooks out more tender than boneless, whatever process you use.

I do natural release for pretty much all meats, but I still find a beef roast gets more tender from a second short pressure cooking even if I let it rest, so it may be the same with your chicken.  I'm talking about when I want it to fall apart for beef and noodles or bbq sandwiches rather than slices.

Even easier and faster for the enchiladas I made yesterday would be a rotisserie chicken from the store!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have made a whole chicken in the IP and it turned out super tender. Followed the recipe, skin on and all. That would be a perfect way to make shredded chicken for enchiladas and such I think. I do prefer breast overall, but I have a hubby that likes dark meats like the legs. 

This is the one I made
https://amindfullmom.com/how-to-make-a-whole-chicken-in-the-instant-pot/

We ate it as rotisserie and I shredded what was left. I didn't mind that the skin wasn't crips. Site gives tips on how to crips up the skin in the oven afterwards, but I didn't try that.

I am going to have to make that again, if I could find my darn trivet.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I have made a whole chicken in the IP and it turned out super tender. Followed the recipe, skin on and all. That would be a perfect way to make shredded chicken for enchiladas and such I think. I do prefer breast overall, but I have a hubby that likes dark meats like the legs.


Exactly, you had bone and skin. I think it really does make a difference. I'm with your DH about the dark meat - the thigh is the BEST part of a chicken!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I made this today..

Balsamic Ginger Chicken from This Old Gal
https://thisoldgal.com/pressure-cooker-balsamic-ginger-chicken/

Changes I made -

1. I used 2 boneless skinless breasts
2. I forgot to marinate it because I was tired from mowing the lawn.
3. Sauteed the breasts in ghee to lightly brown. Deglazed with some water. Poured marinade/sauce over the top.
4. Marinade/sauce - I'm allergic to honey so I used some brown rice syrup.
5. High pressure 7 minutes, natural release 10 minutes, then quick/manual release.
6. Thicken with cornstarch slurry.

I cut up the chicken and added it back to the sauce, served over long grain white rice that was cooked PIP on top of the chicken.

In my 3 qt duo mini I steamed a bag of baby broccoli. I delayed start for 10 minutes and then did HP 0 minutes, quick release.

Both pots finished at exactly the same time.

The chicken was perfectly cooked. Super moist and tender. Yay!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I had my first sort of failure with the pot tonight. I was fixing spaghetti using my own sauce recipe and homemade frozen meatballs. Apparently I did not have quite enough liquid in the pot for it to pressurize. By the time I turned it off, some of the spaghetti had stuck to the bottom. I have a second liner so we transferred what wasn't stuck to the bottom to the second pot, added more liquid, and tried again. Just as the pot got up to pressure, the power went out. The spaghetti wasn't far from done and the meatballs were almost at the approved temperature when we restarted the pot, so we opened it, and determined that the spaghetti had finished cooking to the point we could eat it. It tasted fine, and I will fix it again, just will add more water to the sauce in the future. 

I do wish I could have saved the leftovers, but it was raining too hard to hook up the generator at that time, and I sure didn't want to open the fridge, let alone put something still warm in there. By the time we could hook the generator up, I didn't feel safe saving the spaghetti.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Hubby really loved this recipe when I made it a few days ago.

https://www.pressurecookingtoday.com/pressure-cooker-chinese-lemon-chicken/


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I made roasted pork (same idea as the roasted chicken, finishing under the broiler for a few minutes), and it was a great success! So rice is my only consistent failure so far


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm debating on getting a Mealthy Crisp Lid to turn my IP into an air fryer. Not that I really want an air fryer but if I want to brown the cheese on my lasagna or do a small batch of fries or something without heating up the whole kitchen, it would be handy to have.

In other news... the 3 lb Butterball boneless turkey breast roast (Savory Herb) is awesome in the IP, quick saute in some ghee to brown all sides, HP for 20 minutes and NPR. Soooo moist and yummy.

I made a nutella cheesecake today using this recipe - https://www.pressurecookingtoday.com/pressure-cooker-nutella-rolo-cheesecake/

Instead of topping with rolo candies I sliced strawberries to put on top of nutella ganache, and mixed some chopped hazelnuts with the crushed oreos for the crust. OMG it was heavenly.

I also made this Persian herbed rice, the only change I made to this one was adding a half bag of frozen baby peas. https://twosleevers.com/instant-pot-sabzi-polo/

Instant Pot Creamy French Onion Ground Beef and Noodles was also good. I only did high pressure for 3 minutes, didn't want my noodles mushy. https://www.soulfullymade.com/instant-pot-creamy-french-onion-ground-beef-and-noodles/

edit to add... I think I have finally found my perfect yogurt combination (cold start). 1/2 gallon of half and half (ultra pasteurized), 1/2 can sweetened condensed milk, and Siggis vanilla yogurt for the starter, I didn't really measure it I just used 3 heaping spoonfuls. I set it for 9 hours but shut it off 15 minutes early. A quick spoon test and taste and it was perfect. Thick and creamy and just enough tartness and sweetness.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> I'm debating on getting a Mealthy Crisp Lid to turn my IP into an air fryer. Not that I really want an air fryer but if I want to brown the cheese on my lasagna or do a small batch of fries or something without heating up the whole kitchen, it would be handy to have.


I am considering the Mealthy Crisper also. I have an air fryer, but my IP holds a lot more. It would be so great for chicken wings, lasagna, etc. Let me know how you like it. It has not been released yet, has it?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I think it is out next week. I haven't pre-ordered yet.

I tend to do the "shopping cart hokey pokey" a lot lol. I went back and forth over the instant pot for 2 years before finally getting one. then a few weeks later had a second one.

From the videos I've watched the crisping basket is shallow, but I think someone fit 15 or so wings in it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Any link?  I'm finding an entire Mealthy pressure cooker, but not any sort of an accessory that can be used with an IP.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Again, crebel is in my head. I was just looking on amazon for a crisp lid for the instant pot. Can't find it either. Always a dollar short and a day late


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The only way to get to it right now is through a link provided by a reviewer.. this link is from This Old Gal

https://mealthy.com/products/mealthy-crisplid?rfsn=1746670.48880fd&fbclid=IwAR0kr6VdfesH7zdCdXUlpJOWx9A0RUHghrHVcyn5G3j4G6WS3P71k6Dlln8

I think it's supposed to be on Amazon next month but not sure if the price will be higher or not. For now a preorder is $49.99 + $10 for shipping through the link above.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Michelle.  It does look interesting.  I'll wait for some reviews and Amazon availability, but it would be nice to get rid of my bulky air fryer if this smaller footprint accessory really works!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

The crisper lid is sure intriguing, although I'm not sure I can justify it since I have a large air fryer I use a lot. If I'm doing chicken tenders, legs, or wings I usually do enough to have some to put in the freezer and not sure this would allow large enough portions for that. I'm with Crebel on waiting a while to see more reviews before making a decision.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Recently I have run across multiple recipes that talk about a specific amount of time for a "natural release". For example, 5 minutes at high pressure and 5 minutes natural release. What does that mean??

When the beep signals the end of cooking, leave it alone for 5 minutes, _then_ do a quick release for any remaining pressure? Do bursts of quick release over 5 minutes until you can open the lid?

This is probably more confusing to me than it needs to be.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Natural release just means leave it alone to release the pressure slowly for however long the recipe says, after that you can turn the knob to venting and "quick release" the rest of the pressure


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Michelle.  That's what I thought it was most likely to be, but I don't know why they can't say that using the terms we all know now.  "Cook on high 5 minutes and allow 5 minutes of natural release before a final quick release." Picky, aren't I?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

You're welcome. 

I did some beef riblets and corn on the cob yesterday both turned out awesome.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> Thanks, Michelle. That's what I thought it was most likely to be, but I don't know why they can't say that using the terms we all know now. "Cook on high 5 minutes and allow 5 minutes of natural release before a final quick release." Picky, aren't I?


Technically, a Quick Release (QR) means to release the pressure immediately after the cook time is over. If you need to have a 10 minute release, the directions will generally ask for a 10 minute Natural Release (10 min NR).


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Perfectly cooked yummy southern green beans

https://www.theferventmama.com/instant-pot-green-beans-fresh-beans/


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> Perfectly cooked yummy southern green beans
> 
> https://www.theferventmama.com/instant-pot-green-beans-fresh-beans/


Sounds delicious. I will be trying this.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw this in Amazon's July Kindle book sale:

This Old Gal's Pressure Cooker Cookbook - $2.99 at posting


I bought it, but I haven't had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I bought it too. I love her recipes.

I also bought Instant Pot Fast and Easy by Urvashi Pitre (Two Sleevers) at Target over the weekend. It's a really nice cookbook.

And another keeper from Amy + Jacky HK Onion Chicken https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/instant-pot-hk-onion-chicken/

I used boneless skinless chicken breasts. The whole family loved it.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Andra. I went through the July kindle sale books this morning and totally missed this one. I recently bought an Instant Pot and am still getting a feel for it. I've been poking around on This Old Gal's blog and I'm really happy to get the cookbook. I've made her yogurt recipe twice and it is really good.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I did hard-boiled eggs in my mini IP last night. I don't know if it was the cooking method or the fact that they were one-week-old eggs, but they sure peeled easily. And it was definitely faster than putting them in a pot on the stove, boiling them, and then leaving them for a few hours until I remember that they are still in the pot...
I also bought this cookbook:


It's not for the IP, but her website has a section for meals made in the smaller IP.
Main website: https://www.dessertfortwo.com/
Dinner recipes: https://www.dessertfortwo.com/category/dinners-for-two/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Andra said:


> I did hard-boiled eggs in my mini IP last night. I don't know if it was the cooking method or the fact that they were one-week-old eggs, but they sure peeled easily. And it was definitely faster than putting them in a pot on the stove, boiling them, and then leaving them for a few hours until I remember that they are still in the pot...


I have been making hard boiled (and soft boiled) eggs in the IP for many years since I got my first IP. This process never fails me. It doesn't matter how fresh or old your eggs are, they come out perfect with the occasional cracked egg showing up.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't been on this thread in a while. Here is a link to the Mealthy Crisplid. Someone had posted about it on a facebook IP page, so I searched. I am not planning on buying but may change my mind one day.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07RZDFVQV/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I was still debating on the CrispLid but then Instant Vortex happened and now I am considering that... at some point. I don't currently have room for it but if and when I do the rotisserie option is very tempting.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in a while. Here is a link to the Mealthy Crisplid. Someone had posted about it on a facebook IP page, so I searched. I am not planning on buying but may change my mind one day.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07RZDFVQV/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I have heard from a reliable source that the Mealthy CrispLid will be available on Amazon during Prime Days. I am waiting to see what kind of deal they offer.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

CrispLid is available on Amazon now. Same price as Mealthy website, but with free shipping so you're saving $10. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RZDFVQV/

I did see the Instant Vortex at my Walmart on Saturday but didn't buy one, as tempted as I am, I don't have the counter space right now and I've been hearing about a lot of issues.

So I may still consider the CrispLid for now. Takes up less space

As for recipes..

I tried The Bearded Hiker's Creamy Salsa Chicken and it was very good. Though next time I would wait til after it's done to add the crema. https://www.thebeardedhiker.com/creamy-salsa-chicken/

and My Heart Beets' Indian Onion Masala. I made it to freeze for recipes that use it. https://myheartbeets.com/indian-onion-masala/

and TwoSleevers' Keto Indian Keema. It was awesome. I did add one cup of the onion masala for a little added sauciness. https://twosleevers.com/instant-pot-keto-indian-kheema/

I plan to make a corned beef very soon (which was the main reason I bought the IP to begin with and still haven't made it) and some pineapple chicken (amy + jacky) and sloppy joes (amy + jacky).

Today I'm making Soy Sauce Chicken (also amy + jacky) with some stir fried noodles (not IP). And have yogurt going in my 3qt.

and bought this cookbook for $.99



Edit to add that the Soy Sauce Chicken was awesome. I used boneless skinless thighs instead of a whole chicken because I didn't have a whole chicken and figured there would be enough flavor to cover up the fact that I was using thighs instead of breasts lol. Otherwise I followed the recipe exactly.. even the star anise which I hate but wanted to experience the flavor of the recipe as intended. Thankfully it blends in nicely. I could smell it but the flavor wasn't overpowering.

https://www.pressurecookrecipes.com/instant-pot-soy-sauce-chicken/


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> CrispLid is available on Amazon now. Same price as Mealthy website, but with free shipping so you're saving $10. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RZDFVQV/


I ordered the CrispLid this morning and expect to see it on Thursday. I just went back to the Amazon Prime link to send it to a friend. The CrispLid is already sold and Amazon does not know when or if it will be back in stock.


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

Last night, I used my partner's instant pot for the first time, with his help. Pineapple Chicken - it was _soooo _good!

4 chicken thighs (boneless/skinless)
half red onion
half yellow pepper
half can pineapple chunks
brown sugar
low-sodium soy sauce
rice vinegar
corn starch, red pepper flakes, garlic powder, ground ginger, black pepper, chicken boullion
Served over Basmati rice from our rice cooker.

I got the idea from this recipe for oven-baked Pineapple Chicken Thighs.

It wasn't until after we'd finished the whole thing, and Partner admitted to being tempted to lick his plate, that I kicked myself for not taking a picture.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Jane917 said:


> I ordered the CrispLid this morning and expect to see it on Thursday. I just went back to the Amazon Prime link to send it to a friend. The CrispLid is already sold and Amazon does not know when or if it will be back in stock.


It's already back in stock.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone purchased and used a crisp lid yet?  I'm more interested in KB user thoughts than Amazon reviews.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I did. I've used it twice. Once on Totino's rolls. they were nice and crisp and held their heat for a while (I burned my chin biting into one and the filling squirted out) and on Red Robin steak fries. Also turned out great, and crispy. It was nice not heating up the whole kitchen but still having crispy fries.

I finally got around to trying twosleevers butter chicken. It was good. But I prefer the flavor of my usual recipe (stove). It was a lot more work and a ton more ingredients but the layers of flavor was outstanding. If I ever try butter chicken in the IP again, I'll probably try to convert that recipe.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, same here. I don't want to buy yet another separate gadget for the closet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have used my CrispLid for chicken thighs and chicken wings. I cooked them in the IP, then added the CL on top. They were every bit as good (and easier) than transferring them to the oven for browning/crisping. Yesterday I used the CL to make fresh french fries. They were good, but not outstanding.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The browing and crisping is something I'd be interested in a lot. Without having to turn the oven on, wait for heating, etc. So after cooking say some chicken with skin on in the IP, I'd like to crips the skin up a bit later. Things like that.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> The browing and crisping is something I'd be interested in a lot. Without having to turn the oven on, wait for heating, etc. So after cooking say some chicken with skin on in the IP, I'd like to crips the skin up a bit later. Things like that.


Atunah, the CrispyLid is perfect for this. When the weather is cooler I plan to cook a whole chicken in the IP, then brown it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I did the whole chicken and it came out very moist tender and flavorful. But of course the skin was also moist and tender and I'd like to at least have some of the breast skin a wee bit more crunchy. Or edible as I won't eat soggy skin.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been playing with and reading about the timer/delayed cook function on my IP.  The question I can't find an answer for (and so maybe not any way to do it), is whether there is a way to set an end time and have it turn it off rather than automatically going into "Keep Warm" mode if you aren't there to hit the cancel button.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

You can turn that off by pressing Keep Warm when you start.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I did the whole chicken and it came out very moist tender and flavorful. But of course the skin was also moist and tender and I'd like to at least have some of the breast skin a wee bit more crunchy. Or edible as I won't eat soggy skin.


I just put it under the broiler for a few minutes. It works quite well, although it's not perfect crispiness.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> You can turn that off by pressing Keep Warm when you start.


Really, THAT simple??  Thanks, Michelle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

anguabell said:


> I just put it under the broiler for a few minutes. It works quite well, although it's not perfect crispiness.


Yeah, that would work. But if I can help it, I'd like not to have to turn on the oven. We had a bit of a, um, disaster last time I used the broiler. I told him you couldn't broil frozen breads, they are too dry and will flame up. And sure enough, there were actual flames in my oven.  . I just don't want to heat up the kitchen if I can help it. We are entering the bowels of hell now in South Texas with temps going to 104. So anything to prevent heating up much of anything is good.

To be fair though, this oven is mighty better than what I used to cook on. In the apartment it was a coil wobbly mess made in 1985. The one I am using now is a young 12 year old. That is modern for my world. . Its door actually closes all the way. And it has some digital display *gasp. But still. I just figured to use a air fryer lid on my IP would work quite well I think. And for other things to "fake" fry. I am in no hurry.



crebel said:


> Really, THAT simple??  Thanks, Michelle.


 That smiley, so perfect


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was looking at the Mealthy CrispLid on Amazon today and look what was in the "Similar Items" section - we can skin our IPs!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh for crying out loud


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I did the whole chicken and it came out very moist tender and flavorful. But of course the skin was also moist and tender and I'd like to at least have some of the breast skin a wee bit more crunchy. Or edible as I won't eat soggy skin.


The CrispyLid should take care of crisping the skin as if you browned it in the oven. Technically, you can put on the CL and actually bake it like you are using the air fryer. However, I like the chicken cooked in the IP because it comes out so tender and moist. Therefore, I plan to cook it in the IP, the use the CL. Don't want to turn on the oven in this heat.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty awesome IP cookbook on sale today in the Kindle edition. Down to $4.99 from the normal Kindle price of $11.99 (still $19.99 for the print version).



I've had this one on a watch list for a long time and almost bought it at full price more than once.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I forgot to post that I made crebel's ribs recipe a couple of weeks ago and it was so so good. That was posted in this thread, right? I have it on my kindle of course.  . I will be making that again when they have the ribs on sale again, which they do on a regular basis. It was tender, but still had structure, if that makes sense. There were barely any leftover, we almost ate the whole rack. 2 of us.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We made a cheesecake Sunday in the Instant Pot. It came out perfectly done using a recipe from this cookbook. I also used gingersnaps for the crust instead of graham crackers.



We ended up using the stand mixer for the filling as our blender wasn't strong enough. We didn't wait the 24 hours before we sampled it. It was good Sunday evening, but even better the day after. I've never been into making cheesecake, but this was pretty easy, and by being smaller than other recipes, maybe I won't feel quite as guilty about eating cheesecake.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have yet to prepare anything sweet in my IP, but have been eyeing several cheesecake recipes.  I think I need to order another inner seal first, curry cheesecake is probably not appealing.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

You made me realize that I did not change the seal even though I had intended to. Didn't notice any off taste, but think I will try to remember to do that the next time. You do lay a paper towel across the spring form pan, then cover it with foil. II had bought me a spring form pan to fit the Instant Pot for Christmas. He was determined we were making a cheesecake.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Every time I see Instant Pot in the store, I always think of Otto from the Simpsons walking out of Stoner's Pot Palace saying, "Man, that is BLATANT false advertising!"


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

crebel said:


> I have yet to prepare anything sweet in my IP, but have been eyeing several cheesecake recipes. I think I need to order another inner seal first, curry cheesecake is probably not appealing.





loonlover said:


> We made a cheesecake Sunday in the Instant Pot. It came out perfectly done using a recipe from this cookbook. I also used gingersnaps for the crust instead of graham crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up using the stand mixer for the filling as our blender wasn't strong enough. We didn't wait the 24 hours before we sampled it. It was good Sunday evening, but even better the day after. I've never been into making cheesecake, but this was pretty easy, and by being smaller than other recipes, maybe I won't feel quite as guilty about eating cheesecake.


We often make cheese cake in the IP. Just made one a few days ago. I tell people that cheesecake is the best reason to buy an IP. I also was out of graham crackers and used some gingersnaps. Came out fine. I use my food processor to mix the ingredients. I don't use my food processor often, but this time I noticed the pulse feature was not working. Uh oh! Do I need a new food processor? This one is about 30 years old. I have a Kitchenaid mixer, and Vitamix blender, but sometimes you just need a food processor. Uh oh.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As someone that doesn't really bake, how do you get a cake out of the instantpot? You make it in a springform on top of the rack? What is cheesecake made out of. The filling part that is. I'd have to figure out a substitute for the flour base on bottom to make it low carb. I mean cheese in itself is mighty fine on keto, but I dont' know what else is in there. I guess I could look for a low carb instant pot cheese cake recipe.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

The filling we used is mainly cream cheese, sugar, heavy cream, eggs, and small amounts of a few other items such as flour (2tsp), and flavorings. And I'm pretty sure I have eaten cheesecake somewhere that didn't have a crust so surely there is a low carb recipe out there.

I used one of the silicone slings under the spring form pan which made it easy to get out of the Instant Pot.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wasn't sure which of the instant pot threads to use. Search brings up a few, this is the newest.

I currently have a butt in my IP. A porkish kind. . Anywho, making Hawaiian pulled pork and I was going to ask you IP experts here about some of the noises my IP makes. Clicking sounds. So the pin goes up, and stays up, so that's not the problem. It starts counting down and for a couple of minutes after pin goes up there are click click, mechanical clicks coming out of it. Like from the lid I assume. I get a couple again after some 10 minutes of cooking. Again, pin always up sturdy. I just cleaned that thing down the the nuts and bolts too. It cooks fine and its been doing that for as long as I can remember every time I use it. I just want to make sure this is normal and I am not living on borrowed time with an exploding lid all over my kitchen. 

I think its quite quiet now, I hope. . I can smell the pork already though. 

I was starting another thread about getting a air fryer and I know there are some lids that go on the instant pot and I am still waffling. I can't find a good listing of that mealthy lid, other brands including the instant pot. But they are all as much as a full air fryer unit. And I don't see them coming with anything so how the heck do you use them when the food sits that far down and not in a basket, which is kind of the thing about air frying.

I do need to get a new seal. I am still working with the one that came with my instant pot. I had to look up when I bought it. July 2016. Probably prime day and I remember distinctly crebel egging me on to get it . I think 4 years is probably getting up in age. Although I check it all the time and don't notice any cracks. Just discoloration from the yummy foods.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Who me?  Enable you?? Surely not.   

I have not noticed my IP making any clicking sounds, but I doubt that what you are hearing means your IP is getting ready to blow up or anything.  Even though your pin is staying fully up, it could be the bottom of it moving as pressure continues to build or release.  As long as it's still cooking the way you expect it to, I would not worry.  Or use it as a perfectly good excuse to buy a new one ...

I still haven't purchased new inner seals either, but I really should.  I clean it well every now and then, but I'm pretty sure it is permanently colored curry yellow and likely infused with that flavor as well.  It has kept me from trying LL's IP cheesecake recipe since, as I said a few posts back, I don't think any curry imparted to sweet cheesecake sounds like a good thing.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine clicks like that. I just assumed it was part of the device with pressure maybe fluctuating slightly. That's how I know it is still doing it's thing since I frequently have it sitting around the corner from the kitchen in the pantry.

I've changed the ring a couple of times - once due to misreading the amount of garlic powder to add to a recipe. I didn't see any way to get that odor out of the ring. The second time was too strong a barbecue smell after cooking ribs. Don't know why it was so much stronger that time, but I decided I didn't like the smell it left lingering in the cabinet so ordered another ring.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I wasn't sure which of the instant pot threads to use. Search brings up a few, this is the newest.
> 
> I currently have a butt in my IP. A porkish kind. . Anywho, making Hawaiian pulled pork and I was going to ask you IP experts here about some of the noises my IP makes. Clicking sounds. So the pin goes up, and stays up, so that's not the problem. It starts counting down and for a couple of minutes after pin goes up there are click click, mechanical clicks coming out of it. Like from the lid I assume. I get a couple again after some 10 minutes of cooking. Again, pin always up sturdy. I just cleaned that thing down the the nuts and bolts too. It cooks fine and its been doing that for as long as I can remember every time I use it. I just want to make sure this is normal and I am not living on borrowed time with an exploding lid all over my kitchen.
> 
> ...


I have not heard any of the clicking you are hearing, but I don't think you need to fear an explosion. In my experience, when an IP dies, it goes all of a sudden, and quietly. As far as the Mealthy lid, it comes with a rack that the basket fits on and gets it quite close to the heating element. My brother has the IP equivalent and it works the same way. Still, I use my air fryer most often.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have not heard any of the clicking you are hearing, but I don't think you need to fear an explosion. In my experience, when an IP dies, it goes all of a sudden, and quietly. As far as the Mealthy lid, it comes with a rack that the basket fits on and gets it quite close to the heating element. My brother has the IP equivalent and it works the same way. Still, I use my air fryer most often.


It goes quietly into the night when it goes? 

I'll have to check again on the listing I found for the mealthy lid. Unfortunately its not a prime listing and seems kind of high. One I can find. And I see no mention of any rack or basket to come with it. I think I read some reviews on the IP version of the lid that it does not come with anything. By the time I'd have to buy the lid and the accessories, its over $100.

So the pork came out great, of course it always does in the IP. I made soup the other day, some carrot ginger soup I found a recipe online for. I need to make soup more often with it. I have a stick blender which makes it easy to blend it all up right in the pot.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My IP makes some clicking noises too. Not loud. Haven't heard it every time. Today I made oatmeal in it and for dinner salmon and a potato.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Fish in the IP? Haven't tried that yet. You put it on the rack? I am intrigued. 

Not gonna worry about the clicking, apparently others hear them too. And its usually only at the beginning as far as I can tell. And I can't remember if its always, or only sometimes or if its always done that from the beginning.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an stainless steel accessory basket with hole vents that I put the fish in (or any other meat). I put a potato in with it when I want one (last night). I pressure cook about 13 minutes unless it is frozen, then 20. Most recipes say to cook far less, but when I did that it was not cooked through and not even hot in the middle. Who ever heard of rare fish? I have been using the 3 qt. My 6 qt. has a mesh basket accessory.

I was having salmon often (cooked on stovetop) before I had an instant pot. In order to get started after having the IP for months, I started with that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. Don't think I have a  mesh basket, mine didn't come with one. Just the rack for the bottom. I'll see what I can come up. yeah, raw fish not my thing either. I don't like a lot of sea food in general. Nothing that looks like a bug and only certain fish. Don't like the ones that taste really "fishy". If that makes sense. Always loved salmon though. Just has those healthy oils we all need.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would put the fish on a rack, but it might break. It could be wrapped in aluminum foil and placed on the rack. I have not tried that. My basket is an accessory that I bought separately and I use it for other things (chicken breasts, potatoes, other meat).


----------



## Louise Bates (Sep 24, 2020)

I have recently started making baked potatoes in my IP. I usually finish them off with 10 minutes in the oven to get the skin crispy, but even without that they are delicious--so light and fluffy, and so much faster than doing the entire thing in the oven! Hard boiled eggs have been another recent revelation. Boil faster, peel easier, and don't involve me hovering over the stove the entire time. Can't beat it!

It also cooks rice better than I've ever been able to get it on the stovetop, and cooks dried beans in less than an hour instead of it taking all day. Between my slow cooker and my IP, I'm not sure which appliance I consider most invaluable--probably both!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 6 qt IP which I've never used. I cook for one -- me. No one else here. I've looked at a 3 qt IP before. It is small. IIRC there was something "different" about cooking in a small / 3 qt IP? My kitchen is small, but still adequate for me. Is 3 qt easy enough to use?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't seen any differences in using the 3 quart or the 6 quart other than quantities. I cook for 2. Steaming vegetables or cooking rice for 2 is usually done in the 3 quart model. I haven't tried doing anything such as beans or soups in the 3 quart model because I am usually going to do a large enough quantity so I have leftovers to freeze, but I don't see why there would be a difference as long as you follow the guidelines for how full you should fill the inner pot.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 6 quart will do everything that the 3 qt. does but it holds more. I have both but since it's just me, I use the 3 more often -- smaller pot to wash. I have no dishwasher, except for my hands. The 3 qt. is large enough to make yogurt in. I haven't made yogurt in months, just because when I broke my wrist I cut back on how much groceries I was buying. Then my knee went out late in November which made it even worse for buying a lot of groceries at one time.

I use the 6 qt. when I make soup or pasta and meat sauce. I get a lot of leftovers when I make them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

3 qt IP is being delivered today. My hands are my dishwasher too. I never learned to cook on a stove top. Too many pots and pans to wash. No, thank you. I'm rearranging various small appliances on my countertops and in cabinets to make them convenient to use. 

I want to cook a pork chop. As I understand it you can sautés a chop in the IP and then cook it in the IP? One pan!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> 3 qt IP is being delivered today. My hands are my dishwasher too. I never learned to cook on a stove top. Too many pots and pans to wash. No, thank you. I'm rearranging various small appliances on my countertops and in cabinets to make them convenient to use.
> 
> I want to cook a pork chop. As I understand it you can sautés a chop in the IP and then cook it in the IP? One pan!


Omelets are the only thing I've cooked on stove top in the past year. Almost everything else in the Instant Pot.


----------

